

Vague Lighttpd error - ittan
http://blog.josemanimala.eu.org/posts/808
Lighttpd wont start if I try to start it as root with
server.username             = "www-data"
server.groupname            = "www-data"
un-commented! Is there a known fix?
======
fsniper
May be you have not set setuid bit on your binary? Try looking in syslog and
auth log. It must be failing with an error telling you about this.

~~~
ittan
Yes, I will take a look at the setuid part. Thank you. :)

